# Afghan President pardons rape victim as long as she marries the rapist



## High_Gravity (Dec 1, 2011)

Fucking sick and backwards.

Hamid Karzai, Afghanistan President, Pardons Imprisoned Rape Victim









> *KABUL, Afghanistan  Afghan President Hamid Karzai on Thursday pardoned an Afghan woman serving a 12-year prison sentence for having sex out of wedlock after she was raped by a relative.
> 
> Karzai's office said in a statement that the woman and her attacker have agreed to marry. That would reverse an earlier decision by the 19-year-old woman, who had previously refused a judge's offer of freedom if she agreed to marry the rapist.*
> 
> ...



Hamid Karzai, Afghanistan President, Pardons Imprisoned Rape Victim


----------



## Mr. President (Dec 1, 2011)

We are not fighting a war we are fighting a mindset.  We have to kill the minds.


----------



## waltky (Dec 2, 2011)

Dey sure got funny rape laws in Mooslimland...

*Jailed Afghan rape victim freed but 'to marry attacker'*
_2 December 2011 - Human rights activists says Afghan women are still denied their rights_


> Afghan President Hamid Karzai has pardoned a rape victim who was jailed for adultery, after she apparently agreed to marry her attacker.  A government statement said she agreed to the marriage, although her lawyer said she did not wish to marry him.  The woman, named as Gulnaz, gave birth in prison to a daughter who has been kept in jail with her.
> 
> Senior Afghan officials told the BBC the government put no preconditions on her release.  "President Karzai tasked the minister of justice to go and talk to Gulnaz to see what she wants. During her meeting with the minister, she said she will marry the attacker only if her brother marries the attacker's sister," Emal Faizay, a spokesman for President Karzai, told the BBC.  "This is a decision by her. I can confirm that there is no precondition set by the Afghan government."
> 
> ...


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 2, 2011)

Mr. President said:


> We are not fighting a war we are fighting a mindset.  We have to kill the minds.



I thought we were supposed to be winning their hearts and minds.


----------



## JStone (Dec 2, 2011)

Option B: Be honor-killed.  Pick Option B.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 2, 2011)

For Afghan Woman, Justice Runs Into Unforgiving Wall of Custom



> KABUL, Afghanistan  When the Afghan government announced Thursday that it would pardon a woman who had been imprisoned for adultery after she reported that she had been raped, the decision seemed a clear victory for the many women here whose lives have been ground down by the Afghan justice system.
> 
> But when the announcement also made it clear that there was an expectation that the woman, Gulnaz, would agree to marry the man who raped her, the moment instead revealed the ways in which even efforts guided by the best intentions to redress violence against women here run up against the limits of change in a society where cultural practices are so powerful that few can resist them, not even the president.
> 
> ...



http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/02/w...s-into-the-static-wall-of-custom.html?_r=1&hp


----------



## Ropey (Dec 2, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> For Afghan Woman, Justice Runs Into Unforgiving Wall of Custom
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As the West leaves, just watch the human right abuses increase.  Watch what happens to women then.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 2, 2011)

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > For Afghan Woman, Justice Runs Into Unforgiving Wall of Custom
> ...



We haven't see anything yet, this is just an appetizer, the main course will be served once US Forces are gone.


----------



## Mr. President (Dec 2, 2011)

Please we won the hearts and minds of the people long ago but then we let those corrupt guys get into office because they promised to stop shooting if we gave them power.  Soo rather than risk more violence we put them in power.   Guess what.  They are still shooting.  So ultimately we should have killed until the mindset was as dead as the people swearing to kill us.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 2, 2011)

Mr. President said:


> Please we won the hearts and minds of the people long ago but then we let those corrupt guys get into office because they promised to stop shooting if we gave them power.  Soo rather than risk more violence we put them in power.   Guess what.  They are still shooting.  So ultimately we should have killed until the mindset was as dead as the people swearing to kill us.



We won the hearts and minds of the Afghan people? I must have missed the memo on that. How many people do we need to kill until this "mindset" you are talking about is dead? because that mentality is prevalent all around Afghanistan.


----------



## Mr. President (Dec 2, 2011)

Here is the problem.  We get the people on our side. The enemy runs into pakistan because Americans are here. We dont arm or train the people the President says hey good job now come back, so we do.  Then the enemy comes back out of Pakistan and kills anyone who helped us.  Then we go back and it repeats over and over until eventually nobody wants to help us because in the end if they help they die.  This is the great strategy of the US in Afghanistan.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 2, 2011)

Mr. President said:


> Here is the problem.  We get the people on our side. The enemy runs into pakistan because Americans are here. We dont arm or train the people the President says hey good job now come back, so we do.  Then the enemy comes back out of Pakistan and kills anyone who helped us.  Then we go back and it repeats over and over until eventually nobody wants to help us because in the end if they help they die.  This is the great strategy of the US in Afghanistan.



I do agree that our strategy in Afghanistan has been very poor we have been there 10 years, how much longer can we really stay over there like this? things seem to getting worse over there, not better, not to mention we are spending billions keeping this up.


----------



## Mr. President (Dec 2, 2011)

I believe that unless America takes a no prisoner approach and destroys the enemies we are far better off leaving there today because we have no hope of victory without a drastic change in the strategic approach.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 2, 2011)

Mr. President said:


> I believe that unless America takes a no prisoner approach and destroys the enemies we are far better off leaving there today because we have no hope of victory without a drastic change in the strategic approach.



I agree 100%, the strategy for this has been fucked up from the start and Pakistan is definently not making it easy for us.


----------



## Colin (Dec 2, 2011)

To think that our young men are getting killed and maimed to support this backward and corrupt government sickens me to the core. Time to stop interfering in the politics of backward countries and leave the Islamists to kill each other!


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 2, 2011)

Colin said:


> *To think that our young men are getting killed and maimed to support this backward and corrupt government sickens me to the core.* Time to stop interfering in the politics of backward countries and leave the Islamists to kill each other!



You bring up a good point Colin, because that is basically what is going, we are putting our men and women in harms way to protect this government that had a woman marry her rapist.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 14, 2011)

Afghanistan: Imprisoned Rape Victim Freed 








> A woman sentenced to 12 in prison after being raped by her relative in Afghanistan has been freed, according to CNN.
> 
> The woman, identified only as Gulnaz, gained international attention last week after President Hamid Karzai pardoned her for sex out of wedlock. The president's office also released a statement saying the woman had promised to marry her attacker, sparking international outcry.
> 
> ...



Afghanistan: Imprisoned Rape Victim Freed


----------



## JStone (Dec 14, 2011)

On a positive note, if she were raped in other islime shitholes, her family would honor kill her as per the merciful allah


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 14, 2011)

Wait till you start seeing the public hanging on football goal post again....it will happen.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 14, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Wait till you start seeing the public hanging on football goal post again....it will happen.



The Taliban do public executions in Afghanistan and Pakistan regularly, we don't have enough US Forces there to be everywhere to stop things like that.


----------



## JStone (Dec 14, 2011)

Deport the muslimes and repopulate Afghanistan with peaceful Buddhists


----------



## Mr. President (Dec 14, 2011)

Give Pakistan and Afghanistan to India.  Few clicks of a pen few bullets the other way it's a win win.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 14, 2011)

Mr. President said:


> Give Pakistan and Afghanistan to India.  Few clicks of a pen few bullets the other way it's a win win.



Pakistan and Afghanistan are so far gone, I doubt India even wants to take back those shit holes.


----------



## JStone (Dec 14, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Mr. President said:
> 
> 
> > Give Pakistan and Afghanistan to India.  Few clicks of a pen few bullets the other way it's a win win.
> ...



Are you suggesting that India is successful because it's not a muslime majority shithole?  If so, you'd be correct


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 14, 2011)

JStone said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. President said:
> ...



It is a coincidence isn't it? odds are if India was a Muslim majority country, it would be the same as Pakistan.


----------



## JStone (Dec 14, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Muslimes are doomed because they believe only allah can will them success.  Since they are backward troglodytes, it must mean allah wills it to be so.

Were it not for oil, a natural resource stolen from the Earth, the Arabs and Muslimes would be extinct.


----------



## Mr. President (Dec 14, 2011)

Indeed and I am also saying that the only reason Pakistan is talking to Nato again is because of the advanced military maneuvers India has been doing on a large scale.  Hmm Ally with the country that has a billion people and ill will towards a common enemy.....  Noooo that would be smart.  Lets keep letting women get raped.  That'll show the world the power of US intervention.


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 19, 2011)

My heart is so broken. And anyone who knows me, knows I speak the truth and truly my heart is crushed.

I have fought for women for decades now. Afghan women know I have battled for you year after year.

I fear we are losing. I'll continue but I think we are losing. Hold onto me sisters. I'll hold on to you.


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 19, 2011)

I've been on this since the mid 90's. You won't beleive what they do to their women and children.

I like to think I can make a difference. Maybe I can't. But maybe I can having a voice on a board that lets me tell people how horrid life is for some folks.

Thanks US Message Board.


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 19, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > *To think that our young men are getting killed and maimed to support this backward and corrupt government sickens me to the core.* Time to stop interfering in the politics of backward countries and leave the Islamists to kill each other!
> ...



I love my Prime Minister. Seriously, they were going to allow rape as part of marriage vows in Afghanistan a few years back. 

My dude of conserative dudes my mr brown suit boring guy went "no fucking way". He said straight out we didn't let our boys die in your freaking country for women to get raped as part of your marriage commitment. 

YAY STEPHEN HARPER!!!!

No kidding. That's my PM!!!!


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 20, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> My heart is so broken. And anyone who knows me, knows I speak the truth and truly my heart is crushed.
> 
> I have fought for women for decades now. Afghan women know I have battled for you year after year.
> 
> I fear we are losing. I'll continue but I think we are losing. Hold onto me sisters. I'll hold on to you.



I hate to say it but is the plight of Afghan and Muslim women really our fight? the only way we can change the way they are treated is to try to change their laws and culture and we have caught hell everytime we tried to help them in countries like Iraq and Afghanistan, I feel for the plight of the women in these countries but I think we need to realize that the troubles of Muslim women are not our problem and there really isn't much we can do for them.


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 20, 2011)

We've subjected our troops to a proxy war where they are fighting for Generals on a strict budget against locals who are funded by oil barons of the Persian Gulf who have bottomless pockets.

Additionally, every family in America who had to drive a car to work paid an average of $4,000+ in accelerated gas prices. Now the government is wanting to raise taxes by removing tax breaks for families effected in the last presidential administration and close down drilling in the Gulf of Mexico which threw tens of thousands of people out of jobs.

I thank our troops for showing the people in the Middle East the gentlemanly gestures of giving kids toys at Christmas, gooey Hershey bars, and teaching them sports and games. Some of them will remember us well because of our good troops.

A decision was made by Democrats to end the war by any means possible, declare victory and get out. This was and always will be a war of wills.

And I'm tired of our nation being divided over war. When we leave, if any of the quitter people get sick when someone shows them pictures of abuses after we left, I'm buying two rolls of duct tapes. One for their whiney mouths, and one for my ears. I'm not listening to nothing any more about people who think Saddam's murder toll of 1.5 million human beings off the face of the earth is sad, then scurry about making political hay out of ending the war that took out Saddam, but not the reasons that led up to the societies over there to change their future one iota when they are hell-bent to continue human rights abuses of women and children.

Strapping bombs onto babies to kill enemies is a bad thing. Iran staved off the mine field bombings placed in key areas by sending armies of undesirable children to find them with their feet, blowing them to bits.

That's the way they conduct war over there. They use people they have no use for to do their dirty work for them instead of getting scientists to develop equipment that locates buried IEDs, etc.

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Againsheila (Dec 20, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Fucking sick and backwards.
> 
> Hamid Karzai, Afghanistan President, Pardons Imprisoned Rape Victim
> 
> ...



I'd marry him, and he'd die mysteriously in his sleep.


----------

